# Wind up smoke detector that I upgraded.



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

what was the up grade ?
the first thing should be a cleaning lol


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> what was the up grade ?
> the first thing should be a cleaning lol


I wondered that myself but I think he meant that was still installed and working legacy unit and he got it when he installed a compliant replacement.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Think I remember those, not more than 2 and maybe just 1. I want to say behind a stove in a kitchen. Vague memories of a lawsuit

Definitely remember the ones with self-contained air horn.


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes they were installed, but I doubt they were working. I replaced them with hardwired units. It's funny but the new owner's inspection report never cited an issue.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Amazing how cheap the old ones sell for.


----------

